# Cloning etiquette



## Lawrence A (29/5/17)

Hi everyone.

I am still relatively new to vaping and am extremely new to DIY'ing e-juice and so before I go an upset anyone, I would like to find out what the 'etiquette' is when it comes to cloning existing juices.

Is it an 'accepted' practice? In other words, if brand X has a commercially available juice that I dig, is it 'wrong' to ask on the forum if someone has the recipe - like will the manufacturer of said juice now get angry that someone is DIY'ing (or at least attempting to) their juice and they are in essence loosing potential sales?

Secondly, say you find a recipe online, try it, then tweak it to your own tasting, should one be referencing the source of the original recipe to credit them with the original recipe.

Are there any other 'guidelines' or 'do's and don't's' when it comes to DIY'ing / cloning juices that I should be aware of?

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am still relatively new to vaping and am extremely new to DIY'ing e-juice and so before I go an upset anyone, I would like to find out what the 'etiquette' is when it comes to cloning existing juices.
> 
> ...


As for the first question, it's done widely. I don't really see a lot of people cloning local recipes on the forum itself, but international? Clones everywhere. Keep in mind that we have most of the local premium juice producers on here and we have a great relationship with them. I think it'd be decent not to clone their creations right in front of their faces.. but having said that, I've seen posts before where one or two of them had a good-natured laugh at the (horribly inaccurate) attempts to clone their juices.

Secondly, I usually reference the original source unless I've completely reworked the recipe and it's nowhere close to what it started out as.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (29/5/17)

Yeah, agree with @aktorsyl. 

Most juice makers are proud and flattered if someone tries to imitate a juice of theirs. And, fact is, the 2 markets (commercial juice and DIY juice) are separate and apart for the most part.

The word "clone" has to some extent become a swear word in the vaping community, but there are many other words to use - interpretation of, remix of, homage to.....

Always good practice and just good manners to link to the original source.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

